# Rosewater as dilution liquid



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

Has anyone else ever diluted their liquid soap base with 100% rose water ? I dont mean using it to dissolve koh in. I mean having the finished paste dissolve in an arbitrary amount of rose water , with rosewater being the only liquid the paste is being dissolved in. Anyone ? ?? & if you dont mind, may I know the results?


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone? ??


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 14, 2014)

I haven't, but I don't see why it couldn't be done.

 IrishLass


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

I asked because I made a base comprising of coconut, mct, and castor oils only.  I divided the base into three 19oz batches , and added 11oz each of coconut milk, rosewater,  and distilled water, respectively. With some ps80 for the coconut milk dilution. An experiment.  But I wanted to see if anyone else had done it before.


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 14, 2014)

Anytime you use anything other than distilled or similar water for dilution you are creating an environment for rancidity and growth of nasties.  I would not use milks at all for dilution-  all or part.  Botanicals are "bug food" too - so be very careful and consider preservatives.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> Anytime you use anything other than distilled or similar water for dilution you are creating an environment for rancidity and growth of nasties.  I would not use milks at all for dilution-  all or part.  Botanicals are "bug food" too - so be very careful and consider preservatives.



Speaking of that I did forget to put that I used optiphen as a preservative . In all three batches. I was so focused on the dilution part of the experiment when explaining.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

But duly noted FGOriold


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 14, 2014)

Please note that optiphen may not be an appropriate preservative for liquid soap as it is currently listed by the manufacturer as being effective up to a pH of 8.  Liquid Soap will have a pH that is higher than that.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> Please note that optiphen may not be an appropriate preservative for liquid soap as it is currently listed by the manufacturer as being effective up to a pH of 8.  Liquid Soap will have a pH that is higher than that.



What are good preservatives for ph above 8?


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 14, 2014)

Suttocide A is the only one that I am aware of in the US that is effective in a higher pH (up to 12).  I have been told that the formaldehyde releasers (liquid germall) would also work, even though the manufacturer also indicates an upper pH limit of 8.  Note that Suttocide A will react with citral (a component in many citrus EO's and in various FO's) and will turn your soap into varying shades of pink.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> Suttocide A is the only one that I am aware of in the US that is effective in a higher pH (up to 12).  I have been told that the formaldehyde releasers (liquid germall) would also work, even though the manufacturer also indicates an upper pH limit of 8.  Note that Suttocide A will react with citral (a component in many citrus EO's and in various FO's) and will turn your soap into varying shades of pink.



Thank you so much . Knowledge is power. Off to buy some now !


----------

